
What To Do When A Tech Giant Decides To Eat Your Lunch - icey
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/13/tech-giant-eats-your-lunch/
======
ChuckFrank
There will always be giants ahead of you. And they will always try to eat your
lunch. But with vision, determination and perseverance, the giants can be
outfoxed and outwitted. One of my favorite ideas in business is that if you
think you have 'no competition' than you don't know your market well enough.
There is always competition. Forward competition, backwards competition, and
neighboring competition. The key is to be able to think and visualize the best
solution, and if that solution is better than anything else that's offered out
there, and you can execute on it, then you are safe. Once that vision is lost,
then the companies/products become walking dead, just waiting for the next
competitor to catch up and pass them.

Even the mighty fall regularly.

[http://www.walletpop.com/photos/top-25-biggest-product-
flops...](http://www.walletpop.com/photos/top-25-biggest-product-flops-of-all-
time/)

[http://consumerist.com/2008/09/the-10-biggest-
chapter-11-ban...](http://consumerist.com/2008/09/the-10-biggest-
chapter-11-bankruptcies-in-us-history.html)

------
peteretep
Not mentioned in the article: sell your company to a competitor of the giant
who's just realized one of their competitors has entered a new market place,
and wants a way to catch up quickly...

